# Cure for the Logan little dial syndrome



## Mister Ed (Mar 31, 2014)

OK, so what have you done to improve your dials on your Logan? I've been looking for ideas and options ... I really like some of the mods the SB guys have done. Thinking about 2"-2.5" diam on the cross slide, which would mean extending the screw. Would also like to add real thrust bearings for each direction.

So, what have you guys done? What worked? What did not? What would you do different?


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 1, 2014)

I made larger dials for mine, as large as would fit on both the compound and on the cross slide. They are different sizes from one another if I remember correctly. The dials have small set screws in them, bearing down on some plastic in the bottom of the hole. This pretty well locks the dial in place, but it is easily zeroed in short order with a T-handle allen wrench.  I suppose a person could replace the allen set screw with a thumb screw too. Don't have photos handy at the moment, but will post some later.


----------



## jcarter (Apr 1, 2014)

I made a new dial for my cross slide. I made it to fit over the original with a set screw. It has 200 divisions. Here is a photo of it. This was my first attempt at using the dividing head to scribe lines as well as my first attempt at stamping numbers on a dial. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/j-carter/IMG399.jpg


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 2, 2014)

jcarter said:


> I made a new dial for my cross slide. I made it to fit over the original with a set screw. It has 200 divisions. Here is a photo of it. This was my first attempt at using the dividing head to scribe lines as well as my first attempt at stamping numbers on a dial. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/j-carter/IMG399.jpg



Looks like you did a great job on that dial.  Thanks for sharing your pic's!


----------

